# Hurry up Postman



## arachlondon (Dec 30, 2008)

I'm sitting here like a kid on Xmas eve eagerly waiting for my Brachypelma albopilosum to arrive!!!

Meant to come before 1pm,looks like i'm last on his list grrr!!!


----------



## alex6691 (Nov 26, 2008)

You get what you wait for 
aha.

Best till last eh?

Congrats + Enjoy.
Hope it arrives safe.


----------



## arachlondon (Dec 30, 2008)

alex6691 said:


> You get what you wait for
> aha.
> 
> Best till last eh?
> ...


lol ok when you put it like that..... 
)


----------



## burmman (Oct 30, 2008)

i hate waiting for things to come through the post! it always seems to take forever!!


----------



## alex6691 (Nov 26, 2008)

Pics when you get it please? 

post pics of packaging too!
always nice to see a job well done.

How big is it?


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

is it there yet????


----------



## arachlondon (Dec 30, 2008)

Yippppeeeeee
She arrived lol, just been unpacking her and i cant believe how tiny she is.
Gotta only be an inch 
I will take some photo's in a bit camera is charging )

I dont know what to call her...


----------



## burmman (Oct 30, 2008)

cant wait to see the pic!!!


----------



## alex6691 (Nov 26, 2008)

Remember to please take pics of packaging for me


----------



## PRS (Dec 31, 2007)

alex6691 said:


> Remember to please take pics of packaging for me


 
You seem to be like Enlightenment... got a box fetish ? :whistling2:


----------



## PRS (Dec 31, 2007)

Btw congrats on your new one & I look forward to seeing the little one


----------



## alex6691 (Nov 26, 2008)

The Gecko King :) said:


> You seem to be like Enlightenment... got a box fetish ? :whistling2:


Yes, i absolutely love boxes, i apologise for letting it get out so publically.

Nah, i just enjoy seeing t's being delivered.
Its hard to explain.. i guess its just the surprise of seeing it? + i like seeing how good of jobs people do.

Leave me alone. x_X

-Walks away and sits on his own.-

lmfao.


----------



## burmman (Oct 30, 2008)

The Gecko King :) said:


> You seem to be like Enlightenment... got a box fetish ? :whistling2:


 
i was thinking the same thing lol!!:whistling2:


----------



## PRS (Dec 31, 2007)

alex6691 said:


> Yes, i absolutely love boxes, i apologise for letting it get out so publically.
> 
> Nah, i just enjoy seeing t's being delivered.
> Its hard to explain.. i guess its just the surprise of seeing it? + i like seeing how good of jobs people do.
> ...


 
Your an odd guy lol :whistling2:


----------



## alex6691 (Nov 26, 2008)

Yeah, i guess so. Apparently only 'odd' people keep T's.

Damn my misled family. :bash:


----------



## arachlondon (Dec 30, 2008)

lol,i'll explain how she was packaged....

She was in a big brown box with lots of tissue as padding and a heat pad
Selina has also sent the house and hide and some subs which were in the box,the house was full of tissue and the T was in a film pot again which was padded,
It was all named clearly and there was a letter explianing everything i needed to do (i'm still a newbie)
The T went straight into her house and burrowed under the subs lol i cant actually see her now (

I cant keep calling her T!!!


----------



## PRS (Dec 31, 2007)

alex6691 said:


> Yeah, i guess so. Apparently only 'odd' people keep T's.
> 
> Damn my misled family. :bash:


 
LOL I keep t's and im not odd :whistling2:
Was only joking with you buddy, btw cheers for joining Arachnid Addicts


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

arachnophobiclondon said:


> Yippppeeeeee
> She arrived lol, just been unpacking her and i cant believe how tiny she is.
> Gotta only be an inch
> I will take some photo's in a bit camera is charging )
> ...


Yay :2thumb: mind you don't lose her!


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

The Gecko King :) said:


> LOL I keep t's and im not odd :whistling2:


yes you are Peter lol


----------



## PRS (Dec 31, 2007)

garlicpickle said:


> yes you are Peter lol


 
Oi!! :gasp: :lol2:


----------



## STReptiles (Feb 6, 2009)

lol i wonder what the postman would have thought if he knew what he was posting lol


----------



## arachlondon (Dec 30, 2008)

sam1989 said:


> lol i wonder what the postman would have thought if he knew what he was posting lol


lol i very nearly told him but thought he may have dropped the box!!!


----------



## arachlondon (Dec 30, 2008)

Ok i have a question lol!!!

She is tiny like i said earlier,how long will it take before she is at the size of Tallulah our C Rose??? I'd guess she is about 4.5 inches.


----------



## alex6691 (Nov 26, 2008)

The Gecko King :) said:


> LOL I keep t's and im not odd :whistling2:
> Was only joking with you buddy, btw cheers for joining Arachnid Addicts


lmao, i know you were, no problem.


----------



## alex6691 (Nov 26, 2008)

quite a while, cuz i think curly hairs growth rate is quite slow.


----------



## arachlondon (Dec 30, 2008)

alex6691 said:


> quite a while, cuz i think curly hairs growth rate is quite slow.


oooo ok thanks plenty of time to watch )


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

Probably about 4 years!


----------



## PRS (Dec 31, 2007)

Brachypelma & Grammostola sp are a couple of the slowest growing tarantulas tbh lol.
Except RCF Grammostola Rosea seem more fiesty, grow quicker also I belive they are being renamed for being a different sp.
Anyways you could have 4-5 years + before thats sub/adult if not more.


----------



## arachlondon (Dec 30, 2008)

garlicpickle said:


> Probably about 4 years!


blimey!!!


----------



## PRS (Dec 31, 2007)

arachnophobiclondon said:


> blimey!!!


 
Yeah thats why I dont buy Brachy slings ROFL


----------



## arachlondon (Dec 30, 2008)

The Gecko King :) said:


> Brachypelma & Grammostola sp are a couple of the slowest growing tarantulas tbh lol.
> Except RCF Grammostola Rosea seem more fiesty, grow quicker also I belive they are being renamed for being a different sp.
> Anyways you could have 4-5 years + before thats sub/adult if not more.


Thanks Gecko....I see they don't live as long a Grammostola tho (

I'm still looking for a name,currently going tho facebook members from Honduras seeing as thats where she comes from hehe!!!


----------



## arachlondon (Dec 30, 2008)

The Gecko King :) said:


> Yeah thats why I dont buy Brachy slings ROFL


pmsl oh well like i say gives me something to watch!!!


----------



## alex6691 (Nov 26, 2008)

Oh no, its very frustrating.. i have 1cm mexican red knee i just want it to grow!!!!!


----------



## PRS (Dec 31, 2007)

arachnophobiclondon said:


> pmsl oh well like i say gives me something to watch!!!


Yeah you probably wont even notice the slightest amount of growth for like 6-8 months xD
Have heard of some that stay around 1 cm after people keeping them over a year lol..


----------



## alex6691 (Nov 26, 2008)

The Gecko King :) said:


> Have heard of some that stay around 1 cm after people keeping them over a year lol..


 
:| Erm..

Ah well i always have my fast growing white knee. xD
who's decided to web up the front of her hide n fill it with substrate n hide in there..
god knows why.


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

bet you got a great big faunarium ready as well :lol2:


----------



## arachlondon (Dec 30, 2008)

garlicpickle said:


> bet you got a great big faunarium ready as well :lol2:


Lmao you know me to well i have the bee's knees in faunariums ready its beautiful complete with cork bark hide,lovely water dish,thermometer and humidity Gage!!!
Cant believe she cant use it yet lol!!


----------



## arachlondon (Dec 30, 2008)

Photo's!!!!










Eww my nail looks funny please ignore lol!!


----------



## Joe1507 (Aug 11, 2008)

Waiting for things is the worst.


----------



## $dean (Jan 19, 2009)

:lol2: im still waiting for my lil avic sling from spider shop, i think the postman is enjoying the sun on his break:devil: its meant to be here before 1pm naughty :whip:


----------



## arachlondon (Dec 30, 2008)

$dean said:


> :lol2: im still waiting for my lil avic sling from spider shop, i think the postman is enjoying the sun on his break:devil: its meant to be here before 1pm naughty :whip:


How frustrating,cant you ring the post office???


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

aww it's so cute though Sonia, at least you won't be scared to handle this one!


----------



## arachlondon (Dec 30, 2008)

garlicpickle said:


> aww it's so cute though Sonia, at least you won't be scared to handle this one!


hmmmm dont speak to soon! p


----------



## $dean (Jan 19, 2009)

arachnophobiclondon said:


> How frustrating,cant you ring the post office???


i woke up nice and early well 9o'clock :lol2:so i wouldnt miss it turns out i might be missed :gasp: it should be here soon.


----------



## arachlondon (Dec 30, 2008)

$dean said:


> i woke up nice and early well 9o'clock :lol2:so i wouldnt miss it turns out i might be missed :gasp: it should be here soon.


well fingers crossed for you....let us know


----------



## $dean (Jan 19, 2009)

cheers, will do


----------



## $dean (Jan 19, 2009)

got it he was only an hour and a half late must of busy :devil:
tiny lil t cant wait untill its a biggan:lol2:


----------



## Becky (Mar 26, 2007)

I've ordered some stuff from Germany that won't be posted 'til April! Exciting stuff too and i have to wait


----------



## arachlondon (Dec 30, 2008)

excellent...glad it finally arrived 
My daughter is due home from school soon she has been texting to ask if it arrived and asked if its as big as Tallulah lol wait till she see's!!


----------



## Mutley.100 (Nov 3, 2008)

You've all got me excited . I'm awaiting a 2 G.Pulchra's which Lee should've posted today .


----------



## arachlondon (Dec 30, 2008)

Mutley.100 said:


> You've all got me excited . I'm awaiting a 2 G.Pulchra's which Lee should've posted today .


lol!!! at least they'll arrive tomorrow not like poor Becky...she gotta wait till April )


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

arachnophobiclondon said:


> excellent...glad it finally arrived
> My daughter is due home from school soon she has been texting to ask if it arrived and asked if its as big as Tallulah lol wait till she see's!!


better get feeding it :lol2:


----------



## indigo_rock_girl (Mar 9, 2008)

Aww cute  If only me and my sis didnt have a phobia of them :lol2:


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

indigo_rock_girl said:


> Aww cute  If only me and my sis didnt have a phobia of them :lol2:


best way to get over that is to get one


----------



## ashrob1993 (Feb 17, 2009)

looks good,, becky what exciting things you getting??


----------



## Becky (Mar 26, 2007)

ashrob1993 said:


> looks good,, becky what exciting things you getting??


P. pulcher female 5cm body length
Pseudohaplopus sp. blau spiderling
Poecilotheria subfusca highland spiderling
Tapinauchenius cupreus spiderling
Xenesthis immanis juvenile male
Brachypelma klaasi sub adult male

Can't wait!!! :flrt:


----------



## arachlondon (Dec 30, 2008)

just an update on my new teeny T she had a good night lol,as soon as the lights went off she came out and explored her tub,she has buried herself away now but seems ok )

Oooo and ive been told if i pluck up the courage and hold Tallulah then i can get a 3rd T to go in the tank i have sitting here empty 
Yippee!!!!!

GarlicPickle are you excited for me lol!!!


----------



## Mutley.100 (Nov 3, 2008)

arachnophobiclondon said:


> Oooo and ive been told if i pluck up the courage and hold Tallulah then i can get a 3rd T to go in the tank i have sitting here empty
> Yippee!!!!!


'*Hold the T , Hold the T , Hold the T **!*' :lol2:


----------



## arachlondon (Dec 30, 2008)

Mutley.100 said:


> '*Hold the T , Hold the T , Hold the T **!*' :lol2:


If only it werew that easy Mutley lol!!!


----------



## $dean (Jan 19, 2009)

just having a t must be a challenge let only hold it:lol2: good luck


----------



## arachlondon (Dec 30, 2008)

$dean said:


> just having a t must be a challenge let only hold it:lol2: good luck


3 months ago i was totally petrified of any kind of spider,thanks to you guys i am now able to be in the same room and even open the tank and watch Tallulah,I got the sling to be able to watch it grow and am in love with it already lol.
The actual handling will be the hardest part of all but i really want to over come my fear,its been suggested i put Tallulah on the floor and let her crawl over my hand,i think this is the way forward.
My only worry is that she will leg it once she is free.

I so want a red knee so i have to handle Tallulahl!!


----------



## smokey progg (Feb 20, 2009)

i dont mind that brachypelma slings take so long to grow cause then if its a male you have had it a good while so your not disappointed :lol2:


----------



## $dean (Jan 19, 2009)

well its definatly worth it:lol2:, is it a chilly t you have to hold?


----------



## arachlondon (Dec 30, 2008)

$dean said:


> well its definatly worth it:lol2:, is it a chilly t you have to hold?


Yes Dean Tallulah is a Chile so at least she wont bite hard lol!!


----------



## arachlondon (Dec 30, 2008)

smokey progg said:


> i dont mind that brachypelma slings take so long to grow cause then if its a male you have had it a good while so your not disappointed :lol2:


And not only that the person i got it off said if it turns out to be male she will swap it for a female )
Altho i think it will be hard to part with it after watching it grow


----------



## $dean (Jan 19, 2009)

arachnophobiclondon said:


> Yes Dean Tallulah is a Chile so at least she wont bit hard lol!!


go for it :2thumb:


----------



## arachlondon (Dec 30, 2008)

$dean said:


> go for it :2thumb:


Will try over the weekend ) I'll have my camera ready hehe!


----------



## Mutley.100 (Nov 3, 2008)

arachnophobiclondon said:


> Oooo and ive been told if i pluck up the courage and hold Tallulah then i can get a 3rd T to go in the tank i have sitting here empty
> Yippee!!!!!



You could always make a counter-offer . No tea till you can order a new T .:2thumb:


----------



## arachlondon (Dec 30, 2008)

Mutley.100 said:


> You could always make a counter-offer . No tea till you can order a new T .:2thumb:


Hahaha!!! good one if i did the cooking!


----------



## $dean (Jan 19, 2009)

arachnophobiclondon said:


> Will try over the weekend ) I'll have my camera ready hehe!


got the weekend to build up for the big pick up:2thumb: dont forget to post the pics:lol2:


----------



## Becky (Mar 26, 2007)

Why does everyone think having males is bad??? I think its great! 
You get to send them out and let someone else do the hard work and you get half the babies back :lol2:


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

arachnophobiclondon said:


> Photo's!!!!
> 
> Eww my nail looks funny please ignore lol!!


Awww bless her glad u like her hun. She was an absolute star. Just gota wait until the BTS before the other one goes. They are lovely Ts and i cant believe how much they have grown in the small time iv had them. When i got her she was less than 0.5mm and absolutely gorgeous. Keep me updated on her and if u ever want another u know where i am :whistling2:


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

smokey progg said:


> i dont mind that brachypelma slings take so long to grow cause then if its a male you have had it a good while so your not disappointed :lol2:


If its male i shall swap it. It was the smaller of the 2 i have tbh it looks like on that this 1 is female and the other is male. I am hopefully breeding them this year so shall be able to exchange her a few in the hope of a female. Also i find that B.albopilosums grow relatively fast compared to others. Our male has gone from sling to sub adult in less than 18 months


----------



## arachlondon (Dec 30, 2008)

selina20 said:


> Awww bless her glad u like her hun. She was an absolute star. Just gota wait until the BTS before the other one goes. They are lovely Ts and i cant believe how much they have grown in the small time iv had them. When i got her she was less than 0.5mm and absolutely gorgeous. Keep me updated on her and if u ever want another u know where i am :whistling2:


Thanks Selina she is great,
Hubby said if i can pluck up the courage to handle Tallulah then i can get another big one for the empty tank we have lol )


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

arachnophobiclondon said:


> Thanks Selina she is great,
> Hubby said if i can pluck up the courage to handle Tallulah then i can get another big one for the empty tank we have lol )


Hmmmm the only biggish 1 i have is another G.rosea RCF sexed fem but shes only about 3 inches so looks like i cant help on that one. She is incredibly lazy and laid back tho the monster


----------



## arachlondon (Dec 30, 2008)

selina20 said:


> Hmmmm the only biggish 1 i have is another G.rosea RCF sexed fem but shes only about 3 inches so looks like i cant help on that one. She is incredibly lazy and laid back tho the monster


lol thats a shame,but i think i want a B Smithi, they are the prettiest i think )
What do you think??

oh and when i said big i meant not a sling lol i need to fill my empty tank )


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

arachnophobiclondon said:


> lol thats a shame,but i think i want a B Smithi, they are the prettiest i think )
> What do you think??
> 
> oh and when i said big i meant not a sling lol i need to fill my empty tank )


Ermmmmmm the only other 1 i have is Legs and u really dont want him. His a L.parahybana and is lets just say it completely legs lols. I would go for either a sub-adult or juvi smithi if u wanted one as they grow slowly haha. Also be aware they do a lot of hair flicking. You looked into the paraphysa genus or the aphonopelmas???


----------



## arachlondon (Dec 30, 2008)

selina20 said:


> Ermmmmmm the only other 1 i have is Legs and u really dont want him. His a L.parahybana and is lets just say it completely legs lols. I would go for either a sub-adult or juvi smithi if u wanted one as they grow slowly haha. Also be aware they do a lot of hair flicking. You looked into the paraphysa genus or the aphonopelmas???


hmmm i don't like the hair flicking!!! I want a pretty colorful one,i'll Google the ones you suggested,i just google'd legs and your right i wouldn't like that lol!!!


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

arachnophobiclondon said:


> hmmm i don't like the hair flicking!!! I want a pretty colorful one,i'll Google the ones you suggested,i just google'd legs and your right i wouldn't like that lol!!!


Hes about 2.5 inches and his sibling who Mark has is 1.5 inches lols. Google them .

You guna go 2 the BTS??????????


----------



## arachlondon (Dec 30, 2008)

selina20 said:


> Hes about 2.5 inches and his sibling who Mark has is 1.5 inches lols. Google them .
> 
> You guna go 2 the BTS??????????


I dont think so its a bit far to (

Legs is a boring colour lol,i want a stripey one


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

arachnophobiclondon said:


> I dont think so its a bit far to (
> 
> Legs is a boring colour lol,i want a stripey one


Get an A.geniculata


----------



## Mutley.100 (Nov 3, 2008)

selina20 said:


> Get an A.geniculata


Good Idea . They're bigger , better feeders and you don't have to feel bad about not handling it , not after seeing mine feed anyway . *C*_r_*u*_n_*c*_h *!*_


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

A. genic grow quicker too, and they look great. But you can't beat a B. smithi 

you going to your GP for that valium prescription today? One for you and half for Tallulah, and you'll both be chilled out enough for the handling haha


----------



## Becky (Mar 26, 2007)

Grow quicker and get bigger but imo arent as nice to look at and are a lot more flicky! I've had them rear up at me too


----------



## arachlondon (Dec 30, 2008)

selina20 said:


> Get an A.geniculata


Pmsl!!!! A. geniculata is quite nervous and *can be aggressive*, it will kick off urticating hairs if disturbed *which are among the most irritating hairs i have experienced*, *causing at least severe itching*. A. geniculata will adopt an artificial burrow, such as half a flower pot, but will dig if given deep enough substrate. This is a very fast growing active spider, and will Attain a *leg span of over 7"* an excellent feeder, very rarely refuses food offered. Its a fun spider to have

The only good bit is thats its a fun spider to have!!!
i need something gentle like me


----------



## arachlondon (Dec 30, 2008)

garlicpickle said:


> A. genic grow quicker too, and they look great. But you can't beat a B. smithi
> 
> you going to your GP for that valium prescription today? One for you and half for Tallulah, and you'll both be chilled out enough for the handling haha


lol got the Valium!!!


----------



## arachlondon (Dec 30, 2008)

Becky said:


> Grow quicker and get bigger but imo arent as nice to look at and are a lot more flicky! I've had them rear up at me too


I think i agree


----------



## XoxOriptideOxoX (Jul 11, 2008)

i just gto my chili from the postman xD shes jsust in her tub setterling in =]


----------



## arachlondon (Dec 30, 2008)

XoxOriptideOxoX said:


> i just gto my chili from the postman xD shes jsust in her tub setterling in =]


Yay i love Chile's )


----------



## XoxOriptideOxoX (Jul 11, 2008)

arachnophobiclondon said:


> Yay i love Chile's )


 
lol my 1st T, AND i got to take the day of skl bec i was "sick" :whistling2:


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

XoxOriptideOxoX said:


> lol my 1st T, AND i got to take the day of skl bec i was "sick" :whistling2:


well, you have to make sure your new spider is happy don't you? :2thumb:


----------



## XoxOriptideOxoX (Jul 11, 2008)

*Frank!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Soz 4 posting pics OP but here Frank is, soz about the bad pics lol =p:


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

awww :flrt:


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

arachnophobiclondon said:


> Pmsl!!!! A. geniculata is quite nervous and *can be aggressive*, it will kick off urticating hairs if disturbed *which are among the most irritating hairs i have experienced*, *causing at least severe itching*. A. geniculata will adopt an artificial burrow, such as half a flower pot, but will dig if given deep enough substrate. This is a very fast growing active spider, and will Attain a *leg span of over 7"* an excellent feeder, very rarely refuses food offered. Its a fun spider to have
> 
> The only good bit is thats its a fun spider to have!!!
> i need something gentle like me


My A.genics are awesome.


----------



## arachlondon (Dec 30, 2008)

selina20 said:


> My A.genics are awesome.


they sound scary!!! lol nice colour tho )


----------



## arachlondon (Dec 30, 2008)

I like Frank


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

arachnophobiclondon said:


> they sound scary!!! lol nice colour tho )


Not at all. Iv seen more friendlier genics than roseas tbh. It all depends on the spid itself. Genics also get to a nice size and are absolutely stunning.


----------



## arachlondon (Dec 30, 2008)

selina20 said:


> Not at all. Iv seen more friendlier genics than roseas tbh. It all depends on the spid itself. Genics also get to a nice size and are absolutely stunning.


Ok i'll google again,altho someone is selling a fed knee on the classifieds in Wimbledon,about 5 mins from me


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

arachnophobiclondon said:


> Ok i'll google again,altho someone is selling a fed knee on the classifieds in Wimbledon,about 5 mins from me


Yea but it is also slightly overpriced. If ur still looking for one at the time of the bts then ill get ur numba and phone u when i see what ur after and then send it ya?


----------



## arachlondon (Dec 30, 2008)

selina20 said:


> Yea but it is also slightly overpriced. If ur still looking for one at the time of the bts then ill get ur numba and phone u when i see what ur after and then send it ya?


oooo ok that would be great


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

arachnophobiclondon said:


> oooo ok that would be great


Np hun. Will be a lot more choice there and ur more likely to get what ur looking for. Just let me know the spids ur interested in


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

selina20 said:


> Np hun. Will be a lot more choice there and ur more likely to get what ur looking for. Just let me know the spids ur interested in


She told me she wanted an OBT :lol2:


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

garlicpickle said:


> She told me she wanted an OBT :lol2:


Stop being mean lols. She wants a stripey 1 not one with some kind of mental issue. Saying that however my OBT is really docile hehehe.


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

selina20 said:


> Stop being mean lols. She wants a stripey 1 not one with some kind of mental issue. Saying that however my OBT is really docile hehehe.


LMAO your OBT and my rosea have done a personality swap


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

garlicpickle said:


> LMAO your OBT and my rosea have done a personality swap


Hehehe can always swap them :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## XoxOriptideOxoX (Jul 11, 2008)

arachnophobiclondon said:


> I like Frank



dont even think about it :whip::bash: :whistling2:


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

XoxOriptideOxoX said:


> dont even think about it :whip::bash: :whistling2:


Call it Rosie. Thats what everyones is called


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

selina20 said:


> Hehehe can always swap them :Na_Na_Na_Na:


could do!  she's evil enough, just spray her orange


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

garlicpickle said:


> could do!  she's evil enough, just spray her orange


Hehehehe


----------



## XoxOriptideOxoX (Jul 11, 2008)

selina20 said:


> Call it Rosie. Thats what everyones is called



its called Frank lol


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

selina20 said:


> Call it Rosie. Thats what everyones is called


Mine's called Octavia


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

XoxOriptideOxoX said:


> its called Frank lol


So u want it to be a bloke then


----------



## Mutley.100 (Nov 3, 2008)

selina20 said:


> Stop being mean lols. She wants a stripey 1 not one with some kind of mental issue. Saying that however my OBT is really docile hehehe.



Can't we compromise and persuade A.L. to get a Poeki ? They're stripey and frisky . :lol2:


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

garlicpickle said:


> Mine's called Octavia


Have too many to name now lols.


----------



## XoxOriptideOxoX (Jul 11, 2008)

selina20 said:


> So u want it to be a bloke then



um...sure lol xD


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

nooooo girl spiders live longer!


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

XoxOriptideOxoX said:


> um...sure lol xD


He wont have much life left in him tho


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

garlicpickle said:


> Mine's called Octavia


Pretty name hehe. Sounds a little evil tho :whistling2:


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

selina20 said:


> Pretty name hehe. Sounds a little evil tho :whistling2:


:devil: she's devil's spawn :bash:


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

garlicpickle said:


> :devil: she's devil's spawn :bash:


Im sure shes lovely. Rosies are cute and fluffy . She just wants kisses


----------



## XoxOriptideOxoX (Jul 11, 2008)

selina20 said:


> He wont have much life left in him tho



lol its a "guy" <.< >.> no1 will ever know! lol its the longest living male ever! :gasp:


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

XoxOriptideOxoX said:


> lol its a "guy" <.< >.> no1 will ever know! lol its the longest living male ever! :gasp:


I know people who have had males 2 live 2 years : victory:


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

he's saying it's gonna be a guy regardless of its chromosomal makeup


----------



## arachlondon (Dec 30, 2008)

Woah you lot!!! Dont you be planning to get me to get a big bitey spider that webs eats baby birds and mice and flicks loads!!!
And i'll know if one of you has spray painted orange stripes on it!!!

I meant i liked the name Frank (Lampard yum)I dont want a boy they die early!!!!


----------



## arachlondon (Dec 30, 2008)

selina20 said:


> Call it Rosie. Thats what everyones is called


Mine isnt p


----------



## arachlondon (Dec 30, 2008)

Mutley.100 said:


> Can't we compromise and persuade A.L. to get a Poeki ? They're stripey and frisky . :lol2:


Mutley Mutley Mutley!!! your meant to be looking after me p
Ive heard horrible things about poeki's!!!


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

It's all a wicked lie. Pokies are soppy cuddly things.


----------



## indigo_rock_girl (Mar 9, 2008)

garlicpickle said:


> best way to get over that is to get one


Oh noooooo :gasp: I would never sleep with one in the house! :lol2:


----------



## enlightenment (Dec 14, 2006)

So.

Did this postman finally arrive then, or what..?


----------



## Mutley.100 (Nov 3, 2008)

arachnophobiclondon said:


> Mutley.100 said:
> 
> 
> > Can't we compromise and persuade A.L. to get a Poeki ? They're stripey and frisky . :lol2:
> ...


Me ? What more do you want ? I put the ':lol2:' in didn't I .


----------



## Becky (Mar 26, 2007)

selina20 said:


> He wont have much life left in him tho


Male rosies are good to go for about 4 years!


----------



## XoxOriptideOxoX (Jul 11, 2008)

mine is a female called Frank ^^


----------



## arachlondon (Dec 30, 2008)

Yep he did....did you not see the pic's???




enlightenment said:


> So.
> 
> Did this postman finally arrive then, or what..?


----------



## arachlondon (Dec 30, 2008)

Mutley.100 said:


> Me ? What more do you want ? I put the ':lol2:' in didn't I .


ok maybe i'll let you off


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

Have you done "the deed" yet, Sonia?

I willbe getting Octavia out later for a photo shoot.


----------



## arachlondon (Dec 30, 2008)

garlicpickle said:


> Have you done "the deed" yet, Sonia?
> 
> I willbe getting Octavia out later for a photo shoot.


No...(
She is upside down lol


----------



## daz30347 (Aug 30, 2007)

arachnophobiclondon said:


> No...(
> She is upside down lol


 Molting? if so, good luck, and give us many pics afterwards


----------



## arachlondon (Dec 30, 2008)

daz30347 said:


> Molting? if so, good luck, and give us many pics afterwards


lol no not molting....have you seen the pics in this post??
She is a strange Chile!
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/spiders-inverts/270632-she-teasing-us.html


----------



## daz30347 (Aug 30, 2007)

arachnophobiclondon said:


> lol no not molting....have you seen the pics in this post??
> She is a strange Chile!
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/spiders-inverts/270632-she-teasing-us.html


 oh, still acting like that, could just like being upside down, :lol2:


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Lols the joys of rosies. They never live upto their caresheets


----------



## arachlondon (Dec 30, 2008)

garlicpickle said:


> Have you done "the deed" yet, Sonia?
> 
> I willbe getting Octavia out later for a photo shoot.


Ok one step at a time i had one leg on my hand!!! I think i was sweating so much and shaking that she didnt want to walk completely onto me!!!

I feel very proud tho


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

arachnophobiclondon said:


> Ok one step at a time i had one leg on my hand!!! I think i was sweating so much and shaking that she didnt want to walk completely onto me!!!
> 
> I feel very proud tho


Honestly they feel nothing like a house spider etc. I was like that when i let Black Magic walk across my hand. Just relax and concentrate on not dropping the spid.


----------



## arachlondon (Dec 30, 2008)

selina20 said:


> Honestly they feel nothing like a house spider etc. I was like that when i let Black Magic walk across my hand. Just relax and concentrate on not dropping the spid.


i wouldnt know what a house spider feels like!!!
She is back in her tank now,i'll try again in a few days


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

arachnophobiclondon said:


> i wouldnt know what a house spider feels like!!!
> She is back in her tank now,i'll try again in a few days


Use a paintbrush 2 coax her out. That way u have control and u dont need to touch her 2 much.


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

arachnophobiclondon said:


> Ok one step at a time i had one leg on my hand!!! I think i was sweating so much and shaking that she didnt want to walk completely onto me!!!
> 
> I feel very proud tho


oh well done! :2thumb::no1:


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

Congrats. That is great if you are scared. You will be a bit braver next time and if not, don't worry try again another day. It feels great they have funny sticky little feet:flrt::flrt:


----------



## enlightenment (Dec 14, 2006)

arachnophobiclondon said:


> was sweating so much and shaking that she didnt want to walk completely onto me!!!


 


I know the feeling ... :whistling2:


----------



## arachlondon (Dec 30, 2008)

selina20 said:


> Use a paintbrush 2 coax her out. That way u have control and u dont need to touch her 2 much.


I did lol!!!


----------



## arachlondon (Dec 30, 2008)

TEENY said:


> Congrats. That is great if you are scared. You will be a bit braver next time and if not, don't worry try again another day. It feels great they have funny sticky little feet:flrt::flrt:


And i was a total scaredy cat 3 months ago Teeny,you wounldnt believe what a challenge this has been!
and to think i couldn't even come in the house the day she arrived! lol


----------

